# Earwigs- a problem in a hive?



## Pete O (Jul 13, 2013)

For several months I've been getting rid of the usual two or three located around the inner edges of the hive top cover. I can get rid of them for a week period by Q-tipping a very dilute solution of clove bud oil and alcohol in the areas where they are seen. The oil evaporates after several days and the cycle begins again. Is there any problem with having these earwigs?

Earwig larvae appear to be the insect that can be found underneath pollen patties- at least that's what I surmise. By the rapid speed that these earwigs mature I can only guess that the eggs were already in the patty when placed in the hive. These days my patties are placed on top of a screen "table" which earwigs avoid.


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

I've not observed any problems that I can attribute to earwigs, and they've been hanging out underneath the outer cover pretty much all year long. The only larvae that I notice in pollen patties are SHB larvae. Earwigs tend to their young, and I do not think that they have a larval stage.


----------



## Genemiller (Jul 21, 2013)

Earwigs eat plants and bugs so I imagine they are using the hive as a hiding spot. They might eat a shb if available.

Gene


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I get a whole lot sometimes inside the top cover but they never seem to bother anything so I leave them be. I also keep a smoker box out by the hives at home and I drop my hot, corked smoker in there when I'm done inspecting. The earwigs love that container too so it's not like they're in the hive to bother the bees. I think they just like the shelter!


----------



## Pete O (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for the responses everyone. The earwigs had been a concern for a while; I still don't like them but now I won't be going out of the way to get rid of them.


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

Hello:
I read somewhere that Chandler was experimenting with putting trash in the bottom of TBH's like, straw and leaves etc. to more recreate a natural condition as in a feral hive. I believe he mentioned how the earwigs would live in the trash and prey upon pestilence like SHB and Varroa. I could be remembering this wrong because of the countless articles I've read and videos I've watched in the last 2 months, so forgive my old brain. Anybody else know or remember anything about this experiment?


----------



## mokhtar (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes, that's just what Chandler mentioned. He said that earwigs being omnivorous would feed on anything,
including varroa mites and the like and would get rid of them for us. He also mentioned that earwigs and bees cohabit and that earwigs never seem to do any damage to bees.


----------

